# Can you freeze waxworms



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone froze left over waxworms and used them in the summer? Or do they get black and mushy.


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

I've had mine in the fridge since early December and most of them are still alive but I've never kept them till summer


----------



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

calebbrwr said:


> I've had mine in the fridge since early December and most of them are still alive but I've never kept them till summer


Thanks, everything I've read when they freeze they turn black. No sense in keeping them


----------



## IMessWitYerHead (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had them last months in the fridge


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

IMessWitYerHead said:


> I've had them last months in the fridge
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I keep mine in fridge to thought when winter is over and had some left I could freeze them and use in summer


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I always wanted to do it with mayflies. Grab a handfull when they hatch and freeze them for ice fishing.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Wax worms can be bought year around in most bait shops, & if not you can order them on line. jadda baits, etc. Spikes are the hard thing to keep in the warm weather. That's why a lot of bait shops don't fool with spikes, in the warm season's.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

Spikes are tougher than wax worms and can survive being frozen. They stay on the hook better when fish bite. I prefer them over wax worms hands down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cory said:


> Spikes are tougher than wax worms and can survive being frozen. They stay on the hook better when fish bite. I prefer them over wax worms hands down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I bought a 1000 an will freeze some for softwater - waxworms won't keep - but are available year 'round unlike maggots.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jancoe said:


> I always wanted to do it with mayflies. Grab a handfull when they hatch and freeze them for ice fishing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Yer gonna confuse those fish if you put adult mayflies under the ice. :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> Yer gonna confuse those fish if you put adult mayflies under the ice. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:
Wigs don't freeze too well, but if you cure them in borax they hold a bit of body - but probably aren't as "gourmet"....:tdo12:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Wigs don't freeze too well, but if you cure them in borax they hold a bit of body - but probably aren't as "gourmet"....:tdo12:


 
Hard to say, I freeze bugs all the time and don't have trouble with damsel flies and they have the same type-ish wing. Might just have to freeze a few mayflies this summer. :lol:


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

jancoe said:


> I always wanted to do it with mayflies. Grab a handfull when they hatch and freeze them for ice fishing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A hand full.. If the wind is out of the south when they hatch I can give u a few wheelbarrows full.. :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

bowman68 said:


> A hand full.. If the wind is out of the south when they hatch I can give u a few wheelbarrows full.. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Before I even looked at where you were from, my first thought was Houghton Lake!


----------

